# Denizens of the Homes I've Lived In!



## imp (Oct 18, 2015)

Grew up in a brick bungalow, suburb of Chicago. It of course had a basement, dank and occasionally wet from flood water, and home of one nasty kind of insect. Aside from hordes of mosquitoes present about 6 months out of the year, not too many things really were troublesome, such as sucking one's blood!

These horrible things were often seen in our basement, especially during night-time hours. Where they kept hidden, one never knew, but they were most efficacious at climbing the walls, even saw one upstairs on a bedroom ceiling! After a skirmish I had as a late teenager, I took to sleeping in the basement. One night, one of these things bit me, somewhere on the leg I believe it was. Nasty, sore, hurt like hell. My Dad told of their house previous, in Cicero, which had a partial-wood floor in the basement which he decided to rip out. He said there were hundreds of them under that floor! He was killing them as fast as he could, as they quickly vanished; they moved with incredible speed!

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhUUExQVFhQXFxcXFxcYGBgYGhcXGBUXFxgYHRkYHCggGBolHRwVITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLiwBCgoKDg0OGhAQGiwkICQsLCwsLCwsLSwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsNCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAK4BIQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAECAwUGB//EAEgQAAEDAQQGBwUFBQYFBQAAAAEAAhEDBBIhMQVBUWFxgQYTIjKRobFCUsHR8BRigpLhM1NyorIVFiND0vEkNGNzo5OzwsPT/8QAGQEAAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQF/8QAKxEAAgIBBAEDAwMFAAAAAAAAAAECESEDEjFRQRMyQmGBoSLw8WJxkbHR/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwAN5 s1En6JQn2gnADxKRqkbAvHo9gJLyRN7Dco9a3b8VUyCe2DG7DHUotpHUMNv6lMC91cDJp54IZ9occMle2k3aTwk iV1o9mOP6JACOE5klRbRJGA5n9UTUOzwAAHxKpcSMxI5n1 SRQhSjN4ndirIaDjJO0kSoiXDARvP18E4px3neaLAfrMcBHr4n5JYu1Aefqk0D6H0E5b9E/AJATYQMzj9agl1nGNwSu7PIAJdUJxGO/E/FAEbxOWe8k QSdTcf9gPmVdTdGRg YTxxPkihWQZTIxxn62oijRvSXPA8yTwCrAO7xJThnH0TQmyV2M0/jzJhIAbAFJpToVltCzNglzg3cBiq2gbZ tyYhIu3gJ0BNtMT9egTZagPrcmDp1lK8NwRQCvT7x5QPNOBuHjJTNIO08B8VK6Tu5ooBwMM/h8PimvBRubR4/rgk5xGRjg0nH0ToQ8HURHikafvF3p6JNxzJ54T4IinZCRIY48B8daaQN0VCBqCcVpEAk7Y8kfR0RVdEU43uw9UdT6PVdbwOBPpCpQb8EPUivJhBpM9nxOCk1pA1Dh810lPowPae7iAB/VPojrP0fotPdkjW4/JWtJkPWRxwpTqKKoaJqO9h3PAea7mlZGN7oA4ABWXArWkjN678HFf2FU9z YfNJdvCSr04i9aR5EyltmN CnOyDyJSg7uOZUgCdZ5LiO0RadZjwH14poHHz88U5ACmOKAGg6h4lV3NZcTuH yld iVJ1YxF4xsGKQWUk7B4qLsVN4OzxwTtYfoIodlV3ikKf1rVl2Mz5/JSDRv8I9UUKyqBv8AP4KUnUAOMfqrd3p81E8BzPwGadCsgGnb4Y qkaI48T8ArADt8APikWDXjxk/ontDcQbhsA3QpRtn09SmLtiTRrPmnQrLA/ZHr8kx4ny HzVWKup0HHIEndinQrFKiak5fXijaGiKrsqZ/Fh6wjaXRyoe8QN0n0b801BkucezGLdv14pur34bl1NDo00d5xPAAeso hoCmPYJ4k/DBWtNkvVicVcnMHxw8kVZ7I53dpnk0n0XdUtHNbk1o5BEts 9V6XbIet0jiGaIqn2SOMD1KKpaAqH3Rz QXV1nMYBMknBrR3nHYB8chrU6FN0Euuycm6hzzJ34cEKEbJerI5yl0b95w5CfMo2noBgGN6NcmBt3LbB4jdl6KuvaWsiczgAMXOOwAYlXtiid8mBUNDU25U28c/VGMowYjDbgq2B7sXG4NTWxP4nfBviUTKaJZG5hhEqeCHtVrbTEvcGjVOZ3ADEncEKHVau2lT/API7/wDMefBDlWAUbCLVamg3QC9/utzG8nJo3lV/Zy6OsOHutJA5u7z/ACG5WUqLWCBDRmfmTrO8oQ6Rvktot6w63TFNvF2vgJSf9RS ge54a2SQGga8AAhvtDqncF1vvuGJ/hafU4bio0rHMOqm 4YgRDGnc3bvMlFlPL hOEDfZT 9q Lf9CSISVbUO2eXxwHIqsgHWTwRLRjJAPH9E0bPJcNHbZUxgHsmfrUnn6/2Vop/RSI3 qKCyot3J4j6gK2N5I4QPJNACdBZW4cBwn1JKZ4GqT4/DBXspl3daSfrYiWaKrO9gjjA/qPwT2tkuSRng5w0DhDfIJiN4 uK26PR6prc0eJ9BCNo9HG 09x/hAHzVrTZD1Yo5eOadoOqBwnHcu2o6CpD2J4kn4rQoWANyDRwEKlpEPWXg4Olo6q49ljjvggeaOo9Haru9dHE6uUrt22XaptoN3eqr00iHqyOQp9GR7VTk1oHn iNs/R2kPZc7if9MIDpRpx4e6lSGRAlvevDAiQYGMiNyr0RpOuLzX/aCRsp3y3i3NTvgnRVTauzoqOimNyptHIH1RdKjOsLm7R0nrMcBDTlg5rqbpdgBBxmQfFY76loNN9bFjXOAJPsuJyGM84Q9VLhCWm3yzstJ22jQgPdLj3WjFx5IiwV2ubLg1p1NvXjzwzXnFlYX1GvLwTg4OfeAxyxObTh2pV9v0sX1XAEtOMtparsNLr0GRe28FK1mU9JcI7mhppji4MaTdMGArnaXZHavN3wVyuidHWotmnLQ72r92TvAM SzNNWt7K3U1nuqOwAguc1rs3YuiYbEna4jMJrUk/AvTj2dFpLpIxrwymWvJzk4NG86vVT0dpqs Qxpq/eiGDhrOrCSeCr6OdHmlvW1LxLsQL74jhMBbZ0HQ9w/mf80VN5C4LALZ7Z1cuqsqF57zy3ADYAO63d4qdbpPZ2iS/lBk8lk6eo2SytiXCo7EDrHwPvuJJuMBBxGJjDcHY9DMtDC8QyiZcajQGyMSSC7GN51J3KOEhVF5bNO09Ji4f4bbjP3jxJj7rPmULT6QtYSW06j3nA1HwCd0nADcMFn9fZpbTo4tJLWvc43qxET1bYxaNb4A2ZytOh0TbVLX1XVGRjca4AHjnKmp7qK/RRWOlzi6BS1TJcY8WtIUK n7Q4GLlMe93iBuGU7z4LoqOhKLcmk8XOPlMK9lgpNxFNg33R8le3UfkndDo42waeY0lzWtq1Bm99Ql/KWgN4CFtUNIWuqexRYwYduo4wJ13YvO9Fv3gFVeAyVKDXkTkn4M5mh72NoqOrH3e5T/IM ZK02wAAAABkBgByUDUUS9WkkQ22WlyiXKklMKuzE7k7AuSVfa93zSTsR5 GHcpsok5Sdgz9F2NLRlMZUxzx9UXTs8YAADcPksFpdm71ukcbS0TVd7DuZuoyj0fdrLRwF4rqhQVjaQVLTSIetI5 loFg7xc7y9EZS0TTGVMc8fVbAYEnvDRJIG8qtqRDlJgjLLqyG5WNsquZVa7JwPAgoK21qDMX3BwwPlihsSQY2zBRrV6dPvuDRvIC5m2aSpOF2kHXjrdUqMYOcyeSDo0GZVackj9o15OOwXjdP5p3bcnqGnpm8NPU3uLKTmztcCBOQE5SSms mH033LQ0N2OGRWFXaBLcKjQNkPaOBGI8QiatSaMtAfSygzDd050z4hLew2o7FlQOxBmU1WoGtLjkASeWK4zQWleqq9W4nqnHAu1H/fBdhWp3mlpyIjxWidohqmefW kyq8Q6HXTecPekPHofFdHoeuDa3/fbe8QD81gaQsjmHtRfBl0YA7wdYKCZaXC65pIukx7wxJx24k8lzxlRs42joOlIaaxcYvU7t3jcLh4XieSlVY37FRDohz5PNlT65LAtdq697XkQ 6ZJ1m7cJHIeqpFtc5nUmXDG6CYgmQSORd4puXIKPB0nRWm01yBF1lNgbwAaAR4LItj2G88RfqXbx1w5xfj KfNCWe1uoPa9pyDcsARlHgAq7RSxe5rYDiwxMm6BDDOy6fGckblQ9uT0irWFChe91ggbTENHMwOa41tNte0U2AhxBJc7bjLstpxPFF0bY pYnOBvOY9oeCcmyIIgcJnYThryujlHq7TTa3DEt25iT6qpNNolKkz0djAAANWCzNKaWbTIYCL7m3pOTGe87zgayNyOrVG02Oe7ENaSd8CcBtXC1LObS5rKmJL2udGoDASNjRETsB1BaylWCIxvJp19H0ajTWtEdSwh5c7/ADHYAT72MADbAA2kWi0dcA27LTFylqjUakcjd/3WLp62iuCxuIpkiiYJEg3RUjIujKfiZ6XovosUaIky84uJxdJ2k61KVqkynjLJaG0GygXVD2qr 887Bk0e60SYAwxK1S5NWqBoJOSwrT0lZJbSHWOGcRgd5yC0bS5M0mzcc5A2y3NaMSFyWmNL2gsLgWt2ASfNZejNG2quQ6oys4SMC243iTUcJHBTvtWi9lcnRWrpSxuUk7k1m088i85hDZzRFHoyS04im7VDQ4eo8FKx6ArU 86jW3vZB5CD6pJy5aG1ELZpNkCZk5CM0bSvOxAa0b 0fLBAWizEiKlmBG1hHoJKBe1lLFtWrR3PaSPDEoU /wDgtvR0Qsg9ol3HLwVwaBkucsunKmo0rQBn1TxfHFhxCPs/SGi7AyxwzDwWx4rRNEtM1cEyD/tih 9p/mCdVYqCU5CgXKBrAa0iS VCoXHukDiJ IQb7cRqafxH/SoG3u/dnxCltFJBgNT7h/MPmouNXV1Y39o/JBm3vOpjd5vO8oHqh7ZWpwOuqufJwYOwHHZDcTzKhspIE0rXYSWvrB7hiW02MBH4jJWYH0iJbZ3g 9fJPg6R5LQbXrVCWMotZT1RTkeYAWdpGhUoMNStcpskASKQvEzADWmSd0TgVi10vwapldO0tODmnnLd2oEc7qkaTqeLThjBkEHcYw5EBY508yQIB1S0EeqDtPSbqjLOyfdJBPAtGEc4SSbeCmjqnltQAGKVTeTccMjvp8sPVCN0l9leSXNjEVKbiILciCNY3rjLT0jfVwbJn2WgCOePkh7PRrPyLGAEG7MSNerXgrUH/YltHV6S0vQxFJrruoEd05wHHMb8UDaOmNe61rqoa0CIxLiBtOB8lijRr3lt557ZhrRhhMTOsThtwTU9H0Wvh O68Qcc8vNUoJC3GhaNO1ML1Vo44mDvcfggRb9td3Ix6BSqMoEz2dgvagMs9yKrWSgLsGmQ4Ag5TgJz2FJpDTMx9sYDPWVPFx v0RNK0Oc0HrHAA 3mSNRJzCuZZ7OXf5bhE7Y8MtQVlWzWd8hsBoJAElpxuyRJnEx4pY pVsqfaapECq38oPxV1C31WnG64axkY3atqHdoemZiRGcGY4zKts/R4Uy194ZyA5omYOIgxGvEaglUX5/A7rwGUNM1GBwDajQ/vAQQRBAnxPirqPSdoex7SQ9hmHggTiMxIWdUstob7TXbiADsOQQ1e0VWjtUp3iY8pSq3j/YYPQaPS77Qy45oBJBJBkEAzhzhaFjq0hQq1GFpqVDcwIvDJs7QYkzwXmmjwA1rmvFKZN2QQYMTq8FfRtNam4OZcqCcbsN8NXLcm7vItqrB6N0b0I01HVjN0Q1jdQIzIGrPP5Le0rpGlZqZqVCYGQ7znHYBrPkNcLg jvS6oyGENewGIcLjmyRyzJOuYOKj0n0sS9t8El5gNHdazHDbBIiePBXGaSS8mbg27fBLS2nPtNNzC6L0wwOIABMi8W4kjYrtAdCy m3rKjhSibjezf4xq3Izon0Sa1pqPaGlxLgDnBxEz6BdlSYGiBq2K4pkya4QPYtHU6QAY0CBA2xxOKKSkbClO5aJGYkoSxTQgBJ00pi5MAN iaJJd1TGuIguaA13MtgnmqToOic2nKO 8ZcHYrQv8U5lS4pu6HuZm/3es37s/nqf6klo3TtSTpdBZk9RVPstHGoT5NZ8U7bFU1upjhTcT4uqR5LQUHVQNpO4E eQU12F9AwsDtdZ/BopNH9BPmnFhfqr1ebaR/8ArVxrn3SOJA9JPks62aTE3S/H3GTP8suPKFL2r Slb/gsrMqg3W1rzthpMgfxERHruVA0dUaS4voPc7O/TdgNguvwHJJhrOEMpFo 8RTHGMXeSm3RdZ3eqU2/wsc/zc4DyUVff5KuuvwB2nrG4/8ADDeHVR5SuF6V2urVq9W4BxpkEAk3Wy0G8ATORjxXf2nQ7mEvNcYABs0mukyZF0RjlljiVxvSXRrnVA6Ax7m3WubeZezAfBmDBiBsUN08mkVfBzFOgZD3OMYAAYCcjG04ox1ejTPZbeeSDEXiSQDrGOOI55q6ydHyz9q 87IZmANgK07PQAExuEwN2fwT3pMdWjIeysYIotvTezGJEQ2BhGZy1nFNZ9HVXOvVDd 63ZEZ K6bC93CAIkExOAnGJxM8OSudXY pe6sBsiWs1AACMdZgeJS9Qnac27Qodm9xG29l4YeKIp6FZSOIdOZvTOWGa2rZbnVa3WNa3F16Mx2QAM8xgNiD0ppF1V5dUOrtEZcBrcdwQ9RgolFosDAYeyJAJkRIc2QeYKQ0dSLQA3sgZagCdWOGQ2LZ0f0er2i6/u04kGpi52EDeArbXo2pRb2wxkj2SLxAiYA45mBik9wY7MY6EYxrSKZa1wJa6DiAcYJ3 qrr6EpuBcWmHYTBAMQYnI6sFtWrSHWNa2A1rJDQM2g4ZnvHJV09IXqTKfsgz7xL4IJnEbRCW4dM51vRymCSHHGMJGrVEY al/YhjsmHSTOcCfqcl2NnbTo0KgrftKvdZAvBowY COyZvGTnCy7G9l834DbjiNpdECN8mRhqTcn2COdrWW1AktIdJBxjdrzxxRLbS9p7kuIwx1x2sZJi8RqBjiui0NQFWsxjgS04uAwyE58YS0tZ qq1GnUTE5lp7TecGJ2govF0HmjDo26mC5temCTkSwuEkyYGIcBIwxy8arTYbM58Nc1jiJa6k4sJlsxBkfhIW70gsHUVLjsWloLHQBMAB0jUQfULCdccbvVB2J1m9ryHOTrT3JYCm8ozWt6u8HV2ufeht4AAt2OAgzM4g4eS6fojZadasG1AQQJDZvBxHazzjCfLBY9qodnsCm4AQ1pgifCdsrV0Dp2jZWB3UuNUi65zR2Bng0E4DVqlCabHK1E9NuJYLktD9NaVXB/ Gd tdNRqtfiHSPrYulNHK00XOeAo9YpgJKhEC7ckJUk6AIXVIJnA6kggB0kgkgBJJQkgAYlCWi3AGBi45AYk8lXcqVc w3 Y8vZ5 CLs9mawQ0Z5nMniTiVFt8FUlyCNsj6mNQ3R7rTjzdq4DxR1noNYIa0AbtfE61YnTUUgcmIBPCW85bUM6u5 FKP43DsjeBm88MN6G6BIr0nVYy652Lmy5rQQJwLZM6sVz2k stZDbpJYcGtEXTrF4jhiSBxW46ldN2l2qp79U4lo46nbGjJaFlotptutED1O1ZOLky1Lacv/dprB1lYhsZtp4udMQ0vO3LLmM0PY9Di0uJYzq2AxfJLognBl49p2ouy8IW/0gdLWswJc4QN8w3lJnkirTFGzkNMXW3QdeWfHM8ktq yDc/8nP6QsVBoFKiwOdMF DnudraCfOMOGMD6RsDaLQKkvqugkNwawTDWADvOdljOvLBdDoHRzWtFUjtubh91uYAGqczxQ1pph1oL4xaHvO4U2x5m7 VJxxbGpGDo3Qpq1W3pa10uMHFzW4BuHdaDA3wVt6R0dTY57gxvYoEtw7pBABAyBxOKM0E0Fz3agG0x4X3ebvJU9JKkCrvoR41AEKNRQOVs06LhSotJyYwExsDccNa5BrzbLRcLSJgvn2WDEM45TvLl1elGA0XN3NH8wQXR6gGur3BADmtHKm0nzKtq2kSnSswelNvY1/VMZAZ2YAEF93EkjYC1s7XOC3ujuiqdGzsJaA4NkkgSARJE6hCztJ6NDW2h/tBzXY4wHVL5x8 a3NMUr1nqACZpuHIjGNhiY3pRXLY2 EjgrTVNauxz3ntuN7HuhwB/lag3U7z2Fp7JeAGz73dB1m6PNamkNB3aVN0Y1HVLwH3gAed1pwR1l0I2nTsziIJrF5/HlnuDcFCVl3R0Gh9GMs7SRJddxcYnVeA3SAVw2kdMmsXOfBc8MbkbrA YE7AL3Mr04tBw2iPgvLrSGfYy nHZfSvc2HA RVzjhIiDzZ0fT3Q5q06dS8YYCx41Fr47XGQB LcgP7vMqWVlSgT1rcXGZvPb2XeYMLtGU21aAa7Fj2QRuLYXMdD7K zPqWcm8L7zJ1HLDc4AHZIVNK8iTdFVhsVntzC2s0iqBdcWktcY26jzCq030LrdUG2aqC1sG47suImYDhhIzGA3wtjSGj oqiu3Ke2Nx1roaTwQCMimooTkzgrNoymWhlopw8DFwF13EtGB4jzVlLQ1akL9lq32bJkYatxXbWqzNqCHtBHmOBzC5H 6tezVjWs1ZxYe w5kbxF2p4AhLbXI9wVYekxabtdhYdupb1lrsqYtM88PBZZfSrtircaTg3VM5d7I7lGnod9n7VEztadaqLsTR0AEZBJA6P0m2p2T2XjMHNaCskjCUJ4SQIZJOkgBoSTwkmAKlKUJ0gIvqAZwPrzTCo45CN5w8s/GE7WAcdpxPjs3JnEnXA3ZnmcB9YhS7HgjUptGLzeOoHHwYPXEqRa52csbu7x5 zyk8EmANyGJ4kniTieamJ3DzS2jslSY1ohoAA1BSLlAN2lU2gnuMwc7X7rdbvltPApvCEsglGn1toNTNlPst2F0EHiBJ/NuTaYJqVKVHMOMv/hGJ9Lv41oU2NpMgdlrR pO861XYqJl1Rwhz4w91o7o47f0UV4KvyFF0bIC5yzVT1VoqnXDAdoHacR Jzh FbOk6payG4vebrRvOvcBtQws4LqdFv7OjDnn3n5tHGe0eO9KeXX7yOOFYRoiyup0gHYOJL3bi43o5ZckLpakH1abM7xaCNRAdfM8mP8AFa8rMsbestFSp7NMdU3 LN/hh YqpLhCXlhlvAFN3L oIPo6ZZVd71er5Ou/BGaQH G7h6YoPo1QLbO3XeLqgO6o8vHkQl8/sHxI6bZLKw9 i/8AM0fIBaFiqXqbHbWNPi0KjSrOy12oGDua4Qfh4qrovVvWWlIxa24eLCWz5IXuaB8WZ k2RQLTlSqt/IXR5tJPNPb732WScaVRsn F4J9fJG6Ys94VGfvaT2/iaJB45IKi7rrO8fvrOHj K7BHiCo4f4K5R0DBEEneuFs g5oWmiARIa4zEhzS AR9YALstE1RUoUn 8xp8gqLhbaT7lVmX3m5 UeK0l4JjiyHRgzZaOM9hvopaa0e6owGk4tqsgsI1wQbp2g/WtUdFTdZUpHOlVe38JN5vkQtsqllCeGAWWqLRS7QgkQ5ux2tD6CqkXqL 8w4b2nI/WxXWlvVP61o7JwqD0chNNHq3U7S3IQHxrY7Xyz8VKfh8obXRtp1FpkAjI4p1ZAJb9GUq7LlVgeN Y4HMIOhY6tnEU3GrTHsuPaA3HX9YLXSlJxspOjFrUKdoxaSyqOTgfilZ9JOpOFO0CNTansnjsK0rVY2VO8MdRGY5rL0hTrMaQ6n9ppa2iOsA3A976yU/qXI8M2wQcRikuTs1tfQaH0r1Sgc6bhFWntgHvAbF0mj7ayswPYcD4g7CMwdypSTE1RelClCZUSKEkk6AA52J8Uk4CAI3dp8FIJFM5s7UASTwkAldQBGtVDROZyAGZJyA sOSVFkSTBccXH0A3DIfqUuq7UnUMBs2njq8dpUbRLoYJE4uIwIblAOouxA3BxzAUvspdEYNQ/9Npw4HP EHxI3Yk3d6ZrYAAEAYADIAZBUWsF0Uxhem8RqYIvY7TIbwJIyRwg5BusE9aBe/y6DZ7xMy/njj7rSdaNstC42MzJLj7zjmVFlHt3iIDRdYNQBALiPJu66dqISjHywk/CKLZWLGSBLjDWDa4mGjhrO4FPY7MKbAwYxmdpOJPMpn0r1RpOTGkje50tniGg/8AqIhNLNivFAGm3HqrjcHVHNY3cSc GCOp0w0BoyAAHACAgyL9edVJv89QfBsfmRqUctsbwkijSLAabpE4ZKrQn7Bh23nfme53xT6YdFCofulPohl2hSbrFNgPG6JS f2D4ktJt7F4CSwhw5Z UrD0SwsYye7TrVWcKbyTjwkeK6SoyQRtBHiIWLo0CpZ605FxPhSpuEc4UzWcFReCzok//A6s50n1KZ3XXmPKEbpNvZDhmwhw4a/L0QugKQAqEfvD5sYTK1XNkEHI4Hgqq40JupWYdjddt1QDKtSZUG8tN0 Rat1ctXq3K1mcTjTqus7z92o0lp5kBdSQnB2hSRFwBEESCse Kbvs1X9nVkUycjObJ2/WtbKottibVbdcBgQWmMnDIpteQT8Gb0ctBF zvPbomBOthxa7ww5LZK5yrTc2qy0uMOZFKsB7jjDXHbBg8JXSog7QSVMjCeEkyokeEkyWKAKbRY2PxIx94YH9eay7XYHsdfaYd 8YMTuqUxg8bxitoOTSp2rkq2Z1h0sHEMqQyocsZZU/gdrP3TiFpFBW/RdOqDIgnM7YyJG3fnvWZRttWz4VQalHVUGLmjVPvj bilurkKvg30lm/wBt2X97T80lW5C2sIATwklCYhwnSSQA6SUJ0AJOAkkgB4TBomdcAchMep8U8JQgB5SSCdADQmc4NBJwABJOwDElShRrUw5paciIO8HMcxggAfRlMimC4Q95NRw2F N38Ihv4UXCTj4qNC9dF L0YxMTulJKlQ27dgOn2/8ADvG24381Ro K0YhB6XZNMD/q0P8A36aJa104kQpXuY37UWNWN0eZFKqD 8ePBjAtoBZuiRd 0DZWf4FjCEpe5fcceGVdGHzScYzqO8ob8CtfksnowQ2zsBOJdUP/AJHLWncU4e1Cn7mct0wsnZe5g7TmtfOEB1EhwJ5YLpqFS80GMwD9blmdJCDSjWSRxDmuYfXyR9gqXqVN21jD4tBSSqTG/ai5KExGvCdu5PC0IAdKURF5wlpaWVBtpu1/hOPAlLQ1cup3XGX03Gm47S3J34m3Xc0aWyN2vesOyjqbVdOVUXZPvNBNM8S2 0/9sbVDwyllG7Kj2p1XYw2zwjJTCcqySEJKSZADQnSSKAGLdvmkRO8JQnhAAv2Cl 7b4J0TzTpbV0O32BpBKFINTEMnCdIFADp4TJ0AJOknCAEnSATFpQA5KianaDYOIJmMMN pSa1SlADJ08JkAKEpSAKgTiQMDgTrBk4680ASewHA7QeYII8wFJJPCAGQNFt2paN4Y/xp3f8A4FaEKqrTwcdZbHITHqfFTJWUmCaEB z0Z9wHxE OKPj6wQ2iv2FL/t0/6AikR4QS5YDpinNCptAkciD8FDo9/wArQz/ZMGP8IRlrbNN42td/SUL0f/5alubHgSPgl8/sHxD0yUpKyRLL6QWUup32d mQ5vIg oHKdq1E fBKStUNOmVWa0Coxr25OaHcJGv0ViztE9h9WjqY4Oafu1JMcjPitNEXaCSpkU5SSTENKSeUoQIYlMnCdADJJ0kwP//Z
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






But never these: This particular one was possessed of the ability of flight! In a house I had rented in Phoenix, one of them flw out of a wall register across the living room lit only by the T-V, landed on a wall, I thought it was a bird! Frightfully big they were there. And fast! Fortunately, not all could fly.







These were under my rental house in Canon City, Colorado. Lots of them. How I found out, one morning just about first-light, lying on the bed on my back, naked as usual, it was hot, house had no A/C, my spectacle-less eyes opened to see something on the ceiling, directly above me. Glasses slipped on off the nightstand, I realized it was a scorpion! Right above me! Never had I arisen as quickly as that before! 

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhQUExQWFhUXGBwbGBgYGB4XHhwYGhwYHBsZGBkcHCggGholHRcfIjEhJSkrLi4uHR8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGzQmICQ0LCwsLCw0LCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAL4BCgMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQIDBgEAB//EAEAQAAIBAwMCBAQDBQYFBAMAAAECEQADIQQSMQVBIlFhcQYTMoFCkaEUUrHB0RUjM2Lh8AdygqLxJEOS0hZT4v/EABoBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwAEBQb/xAAtEQACAgEEAQEIAgIDAAAAAAAAAQIRAwQSITFBMhMUIlFxgaHwYZGxwQVi0f/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A n6zqE2p7xXzf9vY3Tg7e1cufFs2wDiqLGpD5FcuWVOjLhjptQxFD3dQQfKq9LqhMGrNRb3GpQtKhoy8FF3XMeasS5UNRoyOKGdGWtBWikXwNbN MUfuETSvp9okzRN60SQKdOK4FtXRFjJqu6nlVtyzt70u1GoIoNcjpDC3YxJoPU6STio2dYxwadaS3KyalTT5JNUxTa07KKP0OogZq 8g4oO9YIzVNtxHStFetvy2Kts3yKhZszR1m0BSOK4BJpFPzSe1ctXc0ZcYRSq7eg4p5wdcDN7g 5fqlWBNAHVEmKtLSKMXRuEGXQpHaajbs7uBVIBjNOOiWxGadq2NJ0hTcs7eRVV23jHNN t2s4pXaaKR8u0InfKFhvEGuveHNMdVp5E0rNod6qmN2MdJdUiqNSsnGKnotOPOjk02eJqW 50JFu6KdPpiRVV/TdhWg01pQKuXRKc01PsV5VF8ifptjauRUNXqgTFOdSFUYpLfsCS1cmJNycmJF22yAugCqS9QbyqJQ11U0dEOuRG gULxVvSVAMUxvWVOJqq3pwDIrSp8MRyUkGvpwviqdh5k VEWLe9Yqa6PbPkahknSpEWtvIDqL8GoW7m6j30wYUvDbDFHC248lsT4D9GYMCrdezJnivaC5JmK51m/uEDvVljV2xH6 BVc6kWxFGWNLKyaG0fT4yabfPULFSyNxqhskmuhHdYA4p50y7Ig0Na0SOZo5EVOKOdNR3CZJ2iy8nehLtyrdZrIoe1dBE0I21Y0CBuRxUbV0zmj7NtTS/VmDijfxUGaTCbpxXv7PkTXbVsETVg1UeGmlPZyyW5pcCy3poJqwrBip3TBmoqdxrY7k9w8JbnZagphZeOKAZKL0qAczOSBBzHrwPvRlbdIeTt0gx7W RiYmJHHn tAPprQPiZiRyEHBz3OOR2BrnWuqWkS0ylZbPIEAqdwnzzk5yKQ3OuKJCF29FEeh8RiR dGO2EeWXw6d/U03y7cbdgxglnafQ7fDzmo7rAIJWz5f4TNB9f0z/rWTbqLmItqB6sZjtkcHtXP7SvHtb/I/p4qHvONdNfv2OlaKXy/f7NelnTHhkX2LJn/AKyRGR tTXSMvBBHYgj E5 1ZG31p1Hitqw9GK /Y0RZ68oMqpRpkhog5BMEHP3Ao78cuV2SnpJLwMeoahlbgifSK7oeptMGix1D5whlkARBwRmRmJBAOJ8zyObNJ09YJn78fmOxzx/pW23wmcWXFS5IPfDVRqkxg58qj8gq8E4onUapQuYo z CifpSQl UVmrA1cbXK BXRYPpTKy6Yo6fZcmWNF6g7aMthSaIvdLDrUpLmiCTXYr0fUduZo231ZXoLVdFIUxSDT2HViBPNGUVIu0pGvGoxigLj5k1Pp1gkZqGs0ualjhsYIqgu31NFHNBXeogtQr6Fu1AvomJGTXUpWgJJdDq91QBcGllvqJYnNE/2EWTBIoax0B15pbizKSboa2b7qJmjdEr3M1PTaPwgGtFpES2gpYtTVEMmRJGa1zbSN1TUSuK5128rHFU2fpFaSorCT2pjDS8VRrVBoYXGGK4bhPNK4c2PVuwrSXMVVecB67p3E1Zc0skGt61QlHdTakCh7SladadV281UdOJNT2vFEipVwLbWp8WcCf07/pSv4i1ZdwLREYnIYbl4I/eUjv3zij/AImsFbTOOxB/l/EisOdad0znvOfPz71VzuNLyevosSkt7GGn0d /cBFy25AlgTtKmTjaFMjjxDGfSpak3LRh1K pGD7MMfbmgtB1QpdVxyCQx81Pb2xX0Wz41kdx Yrnyxg/UNm1M9NLq4swI1s9/SvJqPWc1t9V0qy4O yk YUA/mKo03w3p5zaB9yT hMUiwquGFf8rifLizHXNXGJE9h3PsOZovTdKe4pe54F2yvmT584GO fatzZ0yWlhEVR/lUD FJuokcdmkexP9c/rU3ag3HwbFrlnntqhZ0yzhSpKXAJDKY9e/I9DWm6R1A3JRhF8KSwBgOo/Gk9/wCE VItMYhDAj1gx2I86nqkLQynbcUypHY mcj3wQaXFqHGXPRfNhUh7eyD5j VY/U3HYlRNabQ635oDRtJJV1/dcCSZ8iO57FfWgbtlQfUGvWT3K0eVKFOmJNDp2Vga0QvHyNV6e2C1Mtq1DLNxfBDJ2Y/p qJf0Na1tQEQZrFaQbXUHmp9e17q6KCYpnVqIMjdqI7u9ZLyoGa5at5EjNI m3trEkGKf8ATNV8yTEQa2SeyNj79oz2bVpTbvksZolrjO 0TFSXQspzUMNt2 2GDV2 yu5dxxQF2734p umBERWb6zo2U4NUjNOTgTi902kHaTrAQgHitRYvpdWRFfLWc8GtV8K6kjE0ufdjjuj4Fywr4omjZIpX1zXELApq TSvqOlk1PFlT58M5Yu5cijppZnzmtKLCgZigbVtbYk0Lc15ZoHFVWT2nEejpWRy FdDByN1SvWgRVdq1wWpuBbCzAroh6eSseUJU0Z7VLU3Ng5pl8wEGMms11Us7Fe1LsUeUHbfQMOqPuwa0PT70rPpSNelMF4pv0i2QualqotYrI5FSCddfBXay7gRBB4ivnPWegXFYm0DcQ8Rlh6Ed/cc lfSgojNCewFKpNRjRfT6icF8J8y0/SNQvia06qOSwK/wAe1br4e1xVQp7Y/h/I07NoOvi44PtWN6TqAbKOMbsj2GAfuBNLuc27ReedZMUlNcpqvyby2wYc1U7wYpJ03WGrNVrTvFBYq h57SNDYs7uaU6/RLJVuG/3I8jTvRNKg0B1S1LbvKueMlj4 YkMji DMa/Tta v6fw3B m790x9j29KbfUY v8A Q4NaVHl48l/j/4pF1HR2bi7jbUSMQIMnjcRG7Of0qW2N8n0OmzyyY05dkuitOolMggBxPPqR6cDuZNbK1o7LLu2jM Xn6Gvnr9PCLcA7JMfnE/l3rSdO8WCTHP3Of516OlmmtqObWKviY3XS2uyrU/2W36Uhv3FttQra81bIuejzm93QM3TA6q/BGaD1nTPmMp8qNVztMH7UMdUQCBk0/uzbuwebCrukAQACfWoaEG2/GDQR6swBkR796iOsM0BlgDvRWnTVSY3g1l3UoqSq LzoO/r3YTIrNDW3XI2iRmnFiw5WWKiOxweJwKr7OF7q5BVuxnb6gV/Du86r1P95MiAKB TLLcO7Z6n8X27V3WapAviJAMgwIn8 Kn7KG7dXI0YqLtAGps2w4CqXHcgcVdZYKTtkMOPWh n6kAlFnmQBmfL7etT1lwj6mAE59Md 9W28UZ8htzqTBdxbIMQM0Pc64ARMt5xgfnWX1DidyElR2BiYoS91FmWIge55pfZw6pCKMTa3 sW7mBIjgxO6vLqUEQwny4P/mvneq1z4CkyPL VEaDXnO9STPM96KhGPSCkkfQP7QcsV4Hb1/Krb2uuKNszjzpN0lPnW/mF2QITuAMT9zU7mmkgo22R57qO2L4oIw0vUnJgLUtPqTulh lUG4wWXcADG4CT944qrTud8r44zE4NHbGjW0aT 1UAiP5VTc6khXw4oBtcrDcwQnMieIoK9ftja27ntMiKSWOMlTQZcoPu9UOB tMkvLt9e1Zy26NgPI7GiLNhsw8jtmkWGKVI2P4Q3V3d6NbLbQw2swwQpw23/MRgHtM9gGE1lm2FAUAAABQMQBgADyihnk4FROlYDcYA45rR08fIsuZWU2tX8tTNRtdbtuwnmu67prMoIyD5VT0z4Ye6392u496qsa6oDSNNY KUEJRn9tI4jvWUvdJa05VlhhTTofTDdfaPDH1N5D uK5sujxSe58UKsSb4Cf2oK0zziqHPgTyJX IrQdQ0Ni1bbwoW2 D5i789zB85HoKx669Sm2SCrCR3iePft tebq8cbTh9z2dDFxjtfQb1XCXY5Kgfx/8AtULfVc47Y79vequo3N7Kg7ncfQLkf9wAqoaNmmBA/wB966v PxvY5MjrpJtRBtfrGZwf4UUuptx3qiwgUw2atKJXe8dnEnRy5eO/mAc8VZpNOjKSxzM47VG8qNuAYyCv0wzQf3h5kkQBPOYoUyfDbbbG5mJI3AQB4sgHmABnPeq2JQX wOXKwCM8 Q5Ptirk6aSN 0wZCwpiVGZPYeporpqoQBtO4JLOJdi2ZUg4USvpg96idHcAG35hy0IxKjacy0YM QpHIKiLNEfqMsktHhiIzKz2 3amdmQNty4gUchuYiJM9ieDQ79KLYKBFEkQyjMfi4JNQs9JcjYbiwYkwXYAdpgCOMT2qUssPMiscc/CHCKIXaNigfU7EiIEGlms6naQ21P98wXMHA77mJ96dWOkWdu261y6CIIMKv5DP6irB0TREbTpwRj/ANy529d1S95xryP7GbEuia0DdZbYDMJUNBAEfh9c0p1uoUgC4is5wYmSO2R/vFa/qHwtprqAIzWjwoneoAnkHP6ig9J0PT24 ZcLlZBMwAe/M 9Xjli1ZN45XRkrfTgBA3BwZgqR9vagNV07UEGLe1fMCf4V9ORrSYAXGTukxM Ly7GK6 run6cDkx3B77RO5e05FJLO/EWPHCn3JHy7TdM7rPHiYiOcEweR7UVpOhK7EFgDEgGfFHkMc1s9f0l7tw7CFH1KrOPpIE4kkZ498 kx8KZDN8tQD/nuNMjAECB7E 1V3EtplfCPCQxjB2gwDPAB8prtpAhXlZPDGCf61sepfDVjAD3fM7SqjI5O5cj/AKjxROq6JYE7EYgqJG87cA LxN9R /GBTqTFaRjWZGf/ABLYaJ2twSMAQDg 4pp yC4gItraaDjmSYIMgdppvp iaQW9wsAsDkbiwz/lcgEZiIonTa35dyPCBIBUK8HMc4tn7Dtz5BpsKMWyKkJuIk9kk pE8evEVO1oBKqyJ4uFO4kjzG3uf8vetv1C9unKquIhdxI7DaYGAR5jFR6ZrACVgCVgFlQcH/IQCJ7TR5NwZDTfB95XBFxVSchiSdvkAASCP80U8u9Ffavy7ttveUP2nw/mRR924z8PIESFVSoz9TG6xUd 5OOKOsFACv1k8MRAnylRgfaubI8kXxJfR/r/AMFoKLXTMmNNcS4FuWyqj6ZxvPoeD9jXr1xhC7FzOGz VbDT3WIgWl2/iDMQPfuCI8xQHUOjWbvitXUS7HCuLiz5EbvPEiB6VRN18X4Ea Rj7es2MCAWXgr2B/pTXSdQuK39x/dhvq/qK9rOi30uLacAM43fM/CIjy4GeO9anQ9ItW1E7brAZe5BUescD/fNZzS plBswtzVObjFyZByTma0nSXVLW49849Y/XgVf125pyjb1NwwYZQQAR5GR gI4pL 2IQAp8Ak5/Ifko/MmuTU57jx /I6cGGnyX6zUEyzflP5KJ4H tZvqegBYNwwyYMeEeZ7j3/Ts4N6fFH/ACDg pPl/T3pVfPzDABZDMn/APYw/DP7g/Xjzrz8O/JOkd0pRxxtlulRSoYSFYSSRyexxEiKoQXFEh8ZmaZ2R9MyVjxD VQvW1MggAZjEyPKvehBRikjx5z3SbYsZC2Yk lW/sbeYry6JQR4ignHaRV5Udrxj2pxAbqFp4ENZQyYY70fdBBYk2uewAJk53HFVaDQ3flXClxQ 0AbHh8TziDnleY 1Fam8p8Fxxuw29FQKORysMIIMgxz3gSs1O8EDcjKHG5l/vAFkAZw7Y4gqYmPKkSVBd2POi3bi2bSM11AFG2Bb2wfpEshgkQcn8Q86M1rFEV7l 6itx/hHPlAHPpzzWf0WtUKwTUNaMkN4SWZRJHYZDEfjPfkxLDT2tO 1lZbhbLbsmQYPgG5YnvtxJ r6Tx5NFik9z/1/tF46iaVIFXqNm5hNYT/AMyx/CKH/aTaIZbyuJ5BP9YofVWtPO5tR5EQrXCVIx4oUQYkH2knE06zWmyVFmJ3EkbpLgk5KrAOAZGfSQZKrQxXpf4X/iLR1jXqX5ZqND8RW7kAMJrQ6G6NoPc8cHHt51jej6O1q3M21Dbwd67lx4vAAkGccEzg1qNCil4tXNyLMluxwYGPznHrmoS03s3aY6zKfFBetuqiuSU njbuMndImMYGTk5rPW tp9W 3BwuzcZiJ3EDHsdvlGaO6h0r5pndOTMmAPSFWJ78TgTVCfCVtZZyNx5KAKSIiCeW 9dEMsV0JLHfkS686e7cDvZUwTtc7VBnJ8y3nlav cZxfuRwFDsVUdpSIA/6cd/XRWen2BEopjuSWz/uaJs6SwTAtJiCTt48uPbA9PSnWrj0J7uzNWL2qDQ2p2qAfwWlkCJJ8G045J 9NB1ZltqGbdzJhQZkzwQBAEYx9q98T9J8AdCsKBuAEHnBHYnMHvHn2y17WDaLcOYMyAWntk/b8/LtWORPmicoGj1HWiGAJO0gEDHBMiZ9Ioc9VYMAT GI4kjmJ448xx efv6tW2jcFZcEHk pHY 57c96KSxcvNutid3cmAvfkfwGc96ZZBXjGN/qZhwCYLY4yIU5jGY9assXLlwAIrMCQZ8Kpg87mMzjtROk6Tbt5fxsPPifY9/eftXupdft2sM4XjGSx/6eY9TFSlqVFbSsdO5OyjX2b1o7nAK4BIbcFMAgNHHPJxPeo9OvtdckGFX6mif UCQNzQOJPmYHLnot0amxuYHbcBEHnbLLmO/hn0NLdQ4sj5fASRk/93ueSf5Cs9Q9tsywLdSDbmqVVCgAKvA5A9T 83r/AAGBn7fxUBdiAbcwW75jKx5eXf74Q9b6u93w25 X3Pdh5ei/qfTilwXGOf5d65vZuXxSL7kvhifWIS mxjIMEQeeCI7Hzjg8iDBC3VslgxcBzxtQMCB6swAPpMjvggnNfDnVXQBHVinYgSVP9J7c9/Q7QOl1Clwb1Pfv6EEe/PPvSqTXEvsF12hbo toHt21goWkyCIUSXxyDE8Hn3o 9q93eLYOATwDwWPc/wC 9ZzXdHbTuzg77RiGgSP8r veQM hwIt1FQAXYY4kgQfRR39hNTzT8Vz /gpCF8pjTV6gwYiI7jP5Hj71mdNqdsycBzgRPO7MngT2q/W9UndgmPq3DbBmCAhgkieDHvTO22kbSr8gubjMd4vwDnBhVMRIECT9 5xYJz9XCBPPGHp5YHp9T80zc3C2TAAwWPk3 X0H3Pamep084S5G2MRxOInyxx7Uv1l5EAJukw34iMYjaFn7icRFLnvXLiDYPlkZYsZ3A8FiBgg5GDivSxYo4lUTz8mSWR3I0V3Tgg7yZGAUkdp7cjHNBbmCQS0z4W nj35xQ3T9aRMMNxOQQ0SRBMGCYnz/AKVXq1BJCPlBtYBt2J2ggMT4ZxzIHIqpMIDmArNvMSMD J7V6U8l/Wi7Kk2ykAPAIG4bgwJMR3WBmKXsuTuutu/FAHPfv50ewGk6ww2jelkEYh1t3PDiRKruQY/egxSG/eQf xbBJMFSwXb54G7M/SWjyAzULnXrpLW3uXCHWBbaCAvY7VML9wf0FF9LuWVtOSVuAiChhYIxnMkx5YoVRuxJdvsu5SoQDMEDxQe8nt7kR7zTAad3ssxRLYcRiGBQ7p/wyJiO8nA4gkEafT2ZIUYUKxO/I58UEEfnn1FU3Fu2FJBtEsY3DcGIkHJnsRP3Nbiw80ZyzYz41ZU8QFzaTJM7SDMHcRwQVwZbFPOnaC1bVb6S7NECEWQxIDmYAYEFQ0E9war0t68FZlRQufmAC3KjkHYZ8LH0g8HmCnsdPuXbriGYHCrMP4vCpaG3MAxBMAwB5UGjJmt/tZ7cBbdq3cYEGHLOVOTuNtQ4ysyIjMkxhl0DqKMGBdS0zIIgz5e3H5VmemfDdoE2rt24EcyIWASu7xFyvbxR2JHHAqHUehOWNvSWbt22qgSASJ5lWZYljEwF7xzUc NTjV0VxzcXfZpNZ1JVdtrj1g/oc0P/AGqvaD7Z/WsD1r4X19sEvprirP1BZH3YSY75/TijPhzRdQu7dlsG3wGuKVB8o4J9IBrilov 1/v3OuGpXlG36brnvOERD6sTiBEkxNalALawo9ST3P8AX/SgulWF09qLm35jCWAMx5KDzAmh9Tq47/ap7Y4 ux7cz3XdWPkMgB8QIxmZwPv96y2l6EzgGQh7GCT9xOfzoHXfG2n ZtO9gDhlEg ozmtF8O9eS dlncxiSGtsIHGWjb tXhknHtP iU4Rl00VW/h9QVZnDiDuGzaSZiOTiPYzR97VLbSY2oBgAdh2VRn8qt KdQLVh3kKwC7cCJLAZ85kxJx/HA2 rF4LuDnuc n254oZJZHxfAccYoYdU6nqr8rYU2l/eJhz/wDT7Z9aRn4YvkMSVJx LPqZIp8OpACdygec/wA5oVviKwv1XUMA8MGJ9MUYOvSjSt9m2 FXC2VQcJ4fWOQfXmaz/wDxTtuBZZDCPKPEyWXKCR2I3f8AxFJvhD43X9q XcXYl1gqcnMmCSBEHgxxK8gEjT/8R2D6J7e0lw6G3Pc5kiDIhN2TFUSppSJuVpuJ84s2yRLH/u/jmqdW6CCHUROA0GTH 80ot6F5gnjkbs 2Dz dMrGju2SIUTIAJHi8XYQfEcnz4jzro2EN4TY1ezJUERM7hxjvsjHfNabo3VnQp8tluW3P0yVg8YkmMjJ4yJGRWSUsEKkCZkyIJ7bf3pjMHiPSS00t24ABuXaoKr4twHPhTJgZJGI5Jig8MX2g 1l8z6LbvLrNNc2htrKw2kBgWHBBGHAZMEHOZzxgNRYKkkIqwIKzycjdEZHnMc85mtl8AXVG9V25VWhQQJQwZBEbibmY8h6Eoutaa7897VtlUWzHmxHKYPMqQcHzn0XFHbJxBOVoXdI1DT4k2gAREGSdoIKwZBxjEGMgUWXQhgsJJnJAfbPDkATxArxhcqGJnxLbhl2gEk MhiBPl UZnqls3hvRULNxKhmJAWfxbgCSPDHccjNXJjHppuAKhRDchwZKrK7gfCpQsxCN5yJnsIsta1bb27ZZAB9R3kNDATtOI8Jj6fMey65cAUFFfCwMcTmCzqII43DyHnjnR9aCY42AsEuCV5GAPp9OBMiZIzgjZ9HcEm2xUFTAB8KHzL5 rbEwO/YUFduLab 8tlhkA Ndm4DBmdw2xnynNV9T6aEcMWO4qDtg7QrKIZVz4STx5yBE4Xqqs/y1cMLsLzEk GQpPPkJ94BxjDMa4K7OEgLgBW3lQ0gpHkdxM57Uobq11iW WwnP55/dom3owgITdmVguccniN0HHrjEziH7CowVYEf5z/SgYZ6jp/y2XxNdJmImTI4IkwP WKY9HAKbUR3g5AIAEdp5x5VlLOscAAgh42wp7H tNNCwdkB322trBZREe8CK05NRs0Um6HlxLkAG38q2pjdtXcO Cvib3oPXiC28/MLGRy544J2wT7zRW7UAD5VxLo9WGa4Ndq1ndZHptzP9K4vfn8k/ul/mjp91Xz/BV029eDO9sOrNJgAgFoxuE5E8 586ddJ1F3fuv27Z8IAG/YO8mBJnA7R980n1nUb0GBwCTIYSR FcGT VKF6xfXLDb6QT/KtLUZJLiKX3RSOngu5fhn0xOpKs7QgnMIpUT658R9f0qX9qse8ViNL1xY8RE 9HWOphq4pajJ5LLTxXRp06i4/FI9RNUarV9 DScazHNA9T6wltZZgPLuT7DvQjqJt0Z4UuS29rpJD5PY n581hfiv4h3TZskQcM085jaPTBBNUa/qV7UuVs74bhQMnH5mmfSv G9 4B88raBzH1uR5ECIPqTiK7cWDa90yGTPa2xMz8K9BfV3xbUAkSzsZhV4JOPEcjE XvX23R6OzorG1dqIoJYnExyztx25/0rM6UaPpIYLdLXnjdLK1wj93aAAqn15x6Vkfin4nu6slPptHhBPMxuaPq9B2qzbm6j/ZFVFWyj47 IG1b7UJWyjSOQS RuYexwOwnzrI/NuA4Zs8ZJnMY8/tT6zoMEySAOwGOMycE nb86Z/IthlNsgn8QCBpA r02xPimKqopKicm27MvY6fdvt42jaJJbO0THE Z45pg3w8VYxcAjImMiJB3SAJxHPNO p6SzsY2iYDAYTmCCByYk 2a2PwZ8OBj 0ajw2LQ8W NpZfIzBQACceS55ptyoWj3/AAGV09r9q1EK0MV3NhLfe43 YgY5gepxn/AIl6i9 6XMomRaURMSMucgNiSoEgEZwaO K/jJtSxtpb/wDTlhgEb242FgeBMGM854FAdN07sSqvKsQWthVYTBO1pIQYnnHPEUkU29zGvwhNpARjapb3iBlck4YT5g5JGCaNWWgBY4IhpwZgAfiXxenBBmRR9zSW/CHtEOJgTtMbS0MoaAdqwNxMZECAas0lhVtk7GcCSd4MABtxYMjQp2ScDvHi5qtCizU6CWmbbR2UxzP4SonInJ9/IidQ0vytkZLkEqxhY5iVPB/e4wCBOA/vWFCKVvtuB jO4RkwVjawGTiPp86XatWPhPjUEBYAG7GNsZLRBOM fc4ww FL40975p mNrBSSIJCsQTI8IG6B 6ABnBn/EPSf rVwsBralswDBdSzEEcALmY kQQYOUtMY27iRuLAjAyCDw2Wz5YnkVt/iKwdV07TXvxrCnB5 lsDP12hj1qbVSsN8UIdBpWcAK63CIYbW gYZW3FwQ3M55HkTTC9029hzuYuQSylmggdwgfkg58RAPOZoTRXXtAr8ox JioIa5xG4DI5hf1 rc70nU02IZ2LkHeDmSZk WMEYj94QaezUIdX0xiouWWLxnw7WhRgypIO0MIz5dorlvW3wVF1QqiAFROHkNhWMEbWJjHPfFa 5aAm5AZ4kuqtkFeTkgPiBJOBzEChLult3d1vc43bVZCQx kwLZjuDxk4J9Drs1UZvRPZlw20oQJ2wuB9TJvgZBCkBuTxMUu1nyxqEVEdV3CSZxxnYp/Xk5xNOR0jYJW u15Di4SCANwBJAIJGRB/eXA5oPSaRGBVrpBXg5xEcsN3I4MDz3A4rWCi4YInbDKqh2UrgwTnjcSshscmgh0w U oZI 3pVl/VfJIB3MpMNiYWDkMQZGZjM4Md6cfsN852OZzIs2IM9x6UQAWr6gPmD 7XIwI59a7Z1yOtxHOzBGDgDyHr61Za6TYIElmeMsZ/IVRc6VaV12s0QZ2gfkTGKzYUjug0AZT8q6V8ycn0Amp63W3LYXZeckjjbAEcyTia9cVbAIgqdsq8yd3YbT3 1BanWWlQC8dzAT4jmT/CpSgpdqx1Jx8nLvxDqVaAwceZEf a9rOpXySpSX7DjEc/6Uru/FCFjNqDMhu4jiPKnHSb1q5bLw3zZ gkyQTyDSe7YlztHjnyLpmX1 tvclI8ql074juoMpu 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 IiQu04kkiO/wB5qcoX0OmKLWgU3ACPGFJGeQuZyQPU0TotSg3ky0qV27QviPGcBm9/MHJzRwS3sBQ/Vj6gAzT4hk4iDzE4qjVbBAABAHiLANnb3UCFx359aegWDKLQkeIuQdzIygK3E5BLLBk7Tugx60y0hhDu8SnBLMVnM8rljMyYO0iZyZpTTWBtK7lH44Yd8fSSsjyieKC1eqXTmLQZtpP1EjPmAMbe9bs3Q2saUtYVWAW3uYgFCSBkyp3cYMGfxH7gaiwmxhG3tA8UkzMkEGJkxE8eQpr0PV2RaAUtuIDOD9KsCQCGEFc4KzzkGq7l5N wl7jYBJEbcwFPmAzfS2JNDybihBrdOo8RVpnjcRjJZp2xzEDv4vStB0D4rsWrXyL6t8sMZNsqdskGWAaVhhODOeKhf HUg/MMHsPEzEkHwxwDjDfbypO3RrTSXEQfqB4BIEEYBOTwfKhJbkZcG41GmtPZF7RX7ZUDiMmQBDFsrAloZQOT6jN3ri3Sbbv4izSjQYQTABHKwog o8pIXS lKmBvQyVw31f9O6OdpmJGIOKcac2S0vaY7GB b8yCRJgsQVJgg4kTzicBWuw/Qpt9SNttrORvhUuEbgwJDbQwBBBInIPvzXTqztuNPhUkghthGd3jUjaSr4ICmNzfvEUFqtZsYhihVW tkkYnIImDk IEE 5FLyq3bkbZkYWWKk HvuEMDJE47e5pmsc6O l0vaYEOVJUEKe0gBvxiDtzgmACZApda6Ud24XQZXhZmO5HMSF7 cdxVemvOilfHgHgJKmTA3GdwxPJAzjsRtVab5u5YUHxLsJhhk E9yB98jMimYo0vlbYZLs/OyVG0kCQ20jCblkYkkcng4FT4oZAFQeFcLOntkwMCT8hpMd5PueaF1equN4kOW5G0TBHDb IzBx/CFn7PfOSzGczu/8A7rWY1X9oNdYIRtZsnEAD Zr2q1p0xAuKGDDG0wB9qvsaZ3HjZEUYnv7TVvS2sWAxZVu7py3igelKkhnZV1bU2vkpfVQTGN3b1Hr6msRdttef5qmXJPhM4juSe1brqmu0V 2gKC2FEqFkSfU9/akPT7aISUhiTic49vKmS44Fd2ZTVdOubN7Idv72I57CvdEvFbqw5AOBmAPU1pOoaJiSZjd EcT5elLB0y4HXcoUznEAAfyrWBGn6fftBS7O7FSfDgT/AMx586Ju3WSLqbEgBQqqWEDIyOaF0lo/LJd7ZEHYTgjOfDGSe1W6DqDbYBJxATbzxE9hNK42Op12E6nX3ioVs3SQVOyJnMwefKj nJdR2Ny3uKwSoI55ktxx286THXtZuLcmbs/SSDtX27c0Q3W77lrnKnBVcDHBNNGKQJSbKepdLtXrkbWUs27xyYEfTjt6ms1d6Ne Y2z/AAtxgyYj3rXXevEgbuywTxEnC/615fiECVUSpjE5j0phQLSWraooYRKgEzyZP1iM8AxVup6IGIKsvEkFCZzk8 VBWrr3CqCdoMjHY Z9hWj1GsUD5ezONrjk470r/gK/kVWPh8pN0XUaPwqSYkxG3iYpjY0ckMyKwBUEif6iAOfah9DdW0xZfEpIhE8xyTPEV66HZn3XQA2VHBOfxfwoN0FKwl7O8OoPMwOQMYjuIHerNL0pF3B22MMgqTDSfCrBuwK nNLbGpa3IABLiQT Ffcd5FE9Ps3GDHdIuA4B3ZPl5EUGwpCrVWmFx/DbDtJljPmfD5gz27VJ7aspWd7bQSIIkxJCsOw7g44rRnphYAXRvB/jjI7jvSfW6G2tyFb5Zju5bH8R5VlyZ8Cqz0gOVYlRiApYmAPMDtK flWjvaCzcUYDEA7mnJjHsAP4GkN20oYMHAxtbbOcc89xV k1No7PlAKJAPqAQD/GmFO9K06LdZblptkwRgSfwie4mPzrQjom5leCuVO0HDZHn7Cqr1u6u/awWSO2QY7TwMdq8 raIu4XiUwZMZnzpbG2 A/WaxVO1p2ED7RORtgHtE5wfKh7 gtPb3J4Qq/hlSAO5E85zj86D11h7ltxaubl42ORM5jg84pE2kf8RuLDANiQBiffgYorkDG9q6xK2pEhSFZQBuA8pMgt2P2MYpXqXgKrjcxPosgEcJuGe5kxPlmbNgALXPEkeFuYkcE8CT E96YXLjxLhIGA2GMFfuZ2n3ogBP2Pd/eKFYt9YCkpuAyTz74nyPeqNN0ZlMqhwAZU5AkA7SeQT7Gf16UFgNs/wyR/7hyp8hJAInygg pqVnrRBRHLKS0h1hGQR5T4e4rWkarHnUejp4Wt3h4YO1l5wBtY7sTnnyAzmc5qbcXAAo8pUwJhhDbc5AjAI98U06hYN7bdtXPEEIOdu5ZPeZXJ7giO45ofQ6BrqK5aGHJKE8QJEtnxASceY9cqM1QuGkYtuLOvhPh3CBE5UT9QPcZ8Qqs6GOwPrA/rTNEGN65Mfi2biFIn5kjMHiOwOe65 m2CSRZSDxLTj3jNGgWNNRfVwQqzODVZ0W1JY8Yj/faqL4VNoWYGT/AKVF9TPiMwe1IkO2T6uy3AgAEIIAA5 9A6axt2sBBBmP5VxbjXHCJCKee5rU2vh2yPlxvLEdzifOJpkhWzM6gC5dJ3ZIwFkjd2HlXbjXhPzD4xhQBwD3PrRvUptXZESMYED0NF6DSbxuuNJHl5 9ajAVn4cYhWJZXPO7OPQdqnpX S 1WEMIJbz4gGrNQ7ybdtyAW5OTNZu7fJJBzzn1/lWANb tA3l1RowD3nz9a8/xGTZRECAARxn3JpSuhD29xJBB96N02pDIqbQI7gVqDZy7qfmRIUAxAXuR3NOrKacoviPzPOIGfWlCuo8KjJjPlUixJ WTmeaxhl1V0C/KSB3Yqe3elouG4VQOQOx7n0q xpEAJO4kgigtKpViZ9u9EAU na00W9xPMz95jymm3R9Yt1GS79UksTxIGADSjTBgTJnHM59qI1HT1QrDPBgkdpP8qV/yMv4DNNfFsFSA2TnmPQelMdN1YhRttqF7lfPzoTW6pIUIsE8n2rnTtL4QdxkfkQT3FbcHad1mtBvguxXEjxQtI72kuG7O5obyzM tCau6BcJYbtrQM8Z/WtX0DVC45S4I8Ph2 ZOSZ9DRFYqv9BvkAiPD4RwMDia9pemlTDgCDmMGc8GnthBLrmDOZzInPvis31DWPJ8RiceYMcikTsaqHmrugQqsN2ORyJyPejLWnIggSCPc hA71iF6m5QhslCCpnM v5U16P1B43bj4uMztPoPKjXBr5JtoRbubwxI/EAJz6ijLurIIAkghhPmI7ir9WzAdtxABPnPH8Kz nvFWhsjfwOxBIkfnWTRmmMr8Om0FgGEXBET 6Y/pQmhtvaKvcVWSCpI7NACkx9qh1HqjKQTkiQD7GKJbXKbIlZ/Cw4EkSCPMSO/50bNQFeum60ATgkQswYiD tRXphY4AQrGGO2Dg GZwJPfgUPqQVcMCTJEz5/nT3Q21uQ1wsW3bcHExIkHn9KzF7J2WuoQrGIYk5EHcMhSO2ZGYP50HfPywRvYDcZRp2ieIPKyP4j2rmt1a7lYgkQVZexHpnHM 9R6fdaHtEyFkCRuG0Hgg/1rB5L7Fvc6rcwryV2HsYlcY3Y8s1ablsYCvjH MRx6BMVTptKbbmCuzGIyN0cAiPKtB/ZM53D8j/Wg5UFRT7P/9k=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone have any memories of stuff, maybe from youth, that were unnerving along these lines?     imp


----------



## imp (Oct 18, 2015)

Just looking at my OP, find 2 of the 3 images, which showed up on my screen, are absent. SeaBreeze: what gives?   imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 19, 2015)

Some of the roaches in Houston are hard to put a saddle on!!
.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2015)

In Florida, we have these critters. Usually found in bathrooms or anything wet. We have a pest control company take care of "our" visitors, so when we do see one it's usually dead or dying. 
Down here, we call them Palmetto bugs but they are a big roach.


----------



## imp (Oct 19, 2015)

*Fixing an OP*

Often wondered how, after starting a thread and finding something missing, change by editing, previous viewers do not get notification of the changes, so may never see them, if they come back viewing "new posts".

So, I fixed the OP, to include the two more horrible things missed!

Thanks fer lookin'!  imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)

imp said:


> Just looking at my OP, find 2 of the 3 images, which showed up on my screen, are absent. SeaBreeze: what gives?   imp



I have no idea about your missing images Imp, it was obviously something you did and straightened out already.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh good heavens! And I thought fleas were bad. That looks like an insect Jurassic Park!


----------

